# 5 Vegas Gold No. 1 Cigar Review - Good Campfire Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one of my campfire cigars, long enough and constructed well enough, so I don't have to tend to it more than the fire. It's also mild to go ...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Gold No. 1 Cigar Review - Good Campfire Cigar


----------

